# Some assorted fish pictures



## rich311k (Jun 24, 2006)

I was wondering what you experts think of my pictures. I have been learning how to use the new camera.


































Thank you in advance for your honest opinions.


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

I'm no expert and I definately dont claim to be one but I think your pics look pretty nice, I can tell you have some very good looking fish. Photography suggestions would be to lower the ISO setting on your camera to cut down grainy look, also try macro mode if you have it. What settings were used for these pics?

I definately admire your raspora pic, they are fast fish and I have a tough time photographing them without blur even with my camera's highspeed shooting mode. rayer:


----------



## rich311k (Jun 24, 2006)

It was in macro mode not sure what the iso setting was. I will try different settings on the next batch of pics.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice pics!... Your Angel fish looks just like mine.


----------



## EahInMass (Aug 29, 2006)

I really love the third picture. That's a gorgeous fish.


----------



## vicpinto (Mar 27, 2007)

Forget the fish!  That looks like one sweet looking tank. How about some pictures of that?


----------



## rich311k (Jun 24, 2006)

Here you go Vic. Not up to the standards of the tanks around here, but I took this photo last night.


----------



## rohape (Feb 7, 2005)

Those pics are pretty sweet. I agree with Davis.1841 though, lower your ISO. I've noticed that taking pictures at an angle work well when your dealing with onboard flash. (I didn't notice any issues, just a tip). Something odd I learned just last night. While taking macro mode photos, disable your digital zoom, use optical zoom all the way (I only have 4x). Your farther away, but for some reason they seem to come out better. Your pics look better than when I started.


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

Very nice tank, your plants appear to be very happy


----------



## vicpinto (Mar 27, 2007)

rich311k said:


> Here you go Vic. Not up to the standards of the tanks around here, but I took this photo last night.


You're too hard on yourself. I like it.


----------



## bartoli (May 8, 2006)

Very nice looking fish!



rich311k said:


> It was in macro mode not sure what the iso setting was.


According to the EXIF data attached with the images, the ISO was 1600.


----------



## rich311k (Jun 24, 2006)

Thank you. I learn something everyday around here. What do you think I should try and set it for?


----------



## bartoli (May 8, 2006)

rich311k said:


> Thank you. I learn something everyday around here. What do you think I should try and set it for?


You're welcome. I noticed that the photos were taken with shutter priority and flash off. Did you experiment with the flash enabled? That would allow the camera to lower its ISO setting and still maintain a fast enough shutter speed.


----------



## rich311k (Jun 24, 2006)

I have not yet but I will give that a try. So far I have not used the flash.


----------



## rich311k (Jun 24, 2006)

Been practicing I think they are getting better.


----------

